# New Member-Massey Ferguson 35



## SilveradoATC

Hi All ! 


I am new to the forums, I was just given a Massey Ferugson 35 Tractor for free, I assume is it classified as a compact Utility Tractor.

I have my friend coming to look at it as I know nothing about tractors. It starts with Ether and moves but I think it might have low compression and possibly need work with the fuel pump. 

I have a few questions which I am hoping some of the pro's on here can answer for me.

1) One of the front small wheels is cracked badly and I can see the tire fabric, I will have to replace this, any idea of the cost of a new front tire? is this like and ATV and it is just setting the rubber on a rim ?

2) One of the back tires shows dry rot, It is a 4 ply tire. How do I know when a tires this size needs changing ? secondly, how much would this cost and do you just have to find someone ti fit the rubber on the rim for you ? 

3) if this is a compression issue, any ideas on the problem ?

4) What would a fuel pump cost to repair if it is broken ?

5) Is it worth putting money into a massey fergusson 35 to fix or just part it out ?

6) Service Manuals !! Do any members on here know where to download the Service manual ?

7) A see a little cord by the front, could this be a block heater ? Do such things exist on tractors ?

Thanks a lot guys !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! Pictures would be a big help, especially for the tires. The injector pump would probably be fairly expensive to rebuild, but I have no idea the cost. Do you know if the injectors are getting fuel or not? I would say, without knowing the condition of everything else, and assuming that the tractor was sound, that ity would be worth fixing up, considering especially that you are into it zero thus far! Nice score!


----------



## SilveradoATC

I don;t know how to check if the injectors are getting fuel or not. Don't know how to tell ! I am having a friend come look on Friday or Sunday and I will get some pictures tonight ! 

How silly of me to Post without Pictures !


----------



## WJBMF35

Is it a 3 cylinder It is a Utiluty tractor, Not a COMPACT!! Made many a farmer many a dollar, those 35's are as relaible as they get, built solid as a rock!!

Perkins, or the 4 cylinder Standard Diesel??


----------



## SilveradoATC

*Pictures !*

Here are the pictures of the tractor ! 

I believe this is a diesel ! 


http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/960-p1100437.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/971-p1100438.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/970-p1100439.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/969-p1100440.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/968-p1100441.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/966-p1100442.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/965-p1100443.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/964-p1100444.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/963-p1100445.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/962-p1100446.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/961-p1100447.jpg

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/959-p1100452.jpg


----------



## WJBMF35

http://www.tractorforum.com/members/silveradoatc/albums/massey-ferg-35/963-p1100445.jpg

That is the 4 cylinder Standard 23c diesel. We had one, great little engne, even though they can be triccky to get started. Make sure all 4 glow plugs are working, get the injector timing checked, as it has a timing chanin, and you will be good. Make sure you have a good block heater for the colder months, and if no shed, throw an insulated blanket over it when you plug it in.

Miss our 35...


----------



## jacktractor

All us folks at the [email protected] are dying with envy.


----------



## SilveradoATC

So I got the Tractor up and running on the weekend. The hydraulics work, the fuel pump is clean. after running down the road I am still seeing some blue smoke. 

I am guessing this means the engine needs to be rebored with new rings and pistons.


Do you all agree ?


----------



## WJBMF35

SilveradoATC said:


> So I got the Tractor up and running on the weekend. The hydraulics work, the fuel pump is clean. after running down the road I am still seeing some blue smoke.
> 
> I am guessing this means the engine needs to be rebored with new rings and pistons.
> 
> 
> Do you all agree ?


Could be as simple as valve seals. They have sleeves, I would do a compressiOn test if anything.


----------



## gwmbox

Anyone have a workshop manual for the MFE35 Petrol? If so please share it as I need it to help restore my Massey 35.

Thanks

GW


----------



## WJBMF35

gwmbox said:


> Anyone have a workshop manual for the MFE35 Petrol? If so please share it as I need it to help restore my Massey 35.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> GW


What info you looking for??


----------



## gwmbox

The engine mainly, but everything else as well, I am in the process of doing a restore and a full workshop manual would be very helpful

GW


----------



## WJBMF35

gwmbox said:


> The engine mainly, but everything else as well, I am in the process of doing a restore and a full workshop manual would be very helpful
> 
> GW


Do you have an MF dealer close enough??


----------



## SilveradoATC

I found a bunch online, thats where I got mine.


----------



## gwmbox

SilveradoATC said:


> I found a bunch online, thats where I got mine.


Electronic of hardcopy?

If electronic care to share or was it a buy it requirement?

And no, no local MF dealer, closest is 290kms away.

Thanks

GW


----------



## sheri-tractors

Jumping in... I have a FergusonTO 35 diesel that the injector pump is bad. Not rebuildable because the head is bad. Can I find a new pump? CVA 3242107


----------



## Jake-35

Just seeing if anyone can help I have a Massey ferguson 35 3 cylinder I've just had the injector pump rebuilt but I have a lot of blue smoke and misfiring on high revs. I've taken the pre combustion chamber covers off and the injectors are firing diesel fine really confused now .


----------

